# sport exhaust system?



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Where would i be able to find a bolt on system from the cat back? or even front to back?

thanks!!!:hal: 


91 stanza xe


----------



## stanzaman1508 (Mar 5, 2007)

for a ztanza sorry to say man u count you will have to get it costom made how big you loking to go?


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

2.5 maybe. what about altima systems of the same body style?


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

also i was thinking on taking out the drive side old man turning lite and make it a air scoop. what do you all think?


----------



## stanzaman1508 (Mar 5, 2007)

its an idea but its not about what we think its about what you like. do you know of any places were i might be able to find some stanza perormance parts? as for the 2.5 cat back your best bet is pull one off a junck yard just to see if it fits


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

i have all kinds of ideas that i like, its nice to throw a couple out there and see what other's have to say. but for the exhaust ill probably teach my self some pipe bending.


----------



## Pete196 (Mar 25, 2007)

A few years back I replaced everything from the cat back with 2 1/2" aluminum (and the flex pipe) on my 91 XE, then slapped on a low restriction oval muffler. It was a custom job, I don't think you can buy kits. I looked for a long time and came up short. 

Anyways it does make a difference. Around town, nothing. But on the expreessway it's great. I can get it up to over 40 mpg and it breathes nice.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, I had found a kit for a '93 Altima. Measurements seem to be the same or really close. BUT the O2 sensors are moved back right before the cat. do all KAs including the DE have the same mount points for headers? I cant see why not.


----------

